# Vizio 42 inch lcd panel problem



## jamman199 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a vizio 42 inch lcd purchased in 2008. I have experienced the common problem of turning the tv on and only getting sound and the vizio logo lights up but no picture. I beleive its the main board. But now I also have a 1 inch wide line of static going horizontally approximately 20 inches accross the center of the screen and it seems to be growing larger. Anyone have any idea if this is related to the main board also. what do i need to check to fix tv.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi jamman199


The issue does sound like a main board problem. The white line you see across the screen is something else. What is usually referred to as over-scan changing the screen size resolution usually solves the problem.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Whats the model number of your tv?


----------



## jamman199 (Jan 16, 2012)

Model number: VO42L


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Does your tv still have sound? Can you turn the tv off by the remote or buttons on the tv?

There could be a couple things wrong with your tv. Faulty power supply, bad mainboard, bad tcon. 

These tv have high voltage sections especially around the power supply and inverters. So be carefull if you take apart your tv.

Do you have a digital multimeter and know how to use it?


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok i see you have sound. It could be bad inverters, bad tcon, or bad voltage regulators on the mainboard.


----------



## jamman199 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok I ordered a new main board and cables and would you know it the thing fixed itself. It is working as intended. Now, do I send the parts back? Do I change the parts and risk it maybe not working again? What should I do?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

The problem didn't fix itself its intermittent, and you don't know if it does it the next time will be a permanent shut down. I'd replace the parts to have peace of mind knowing that everything was done. Don't throw away the old board keep it as spare parts.


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Earlier i replied to this post from my phone and it went somehere else. Floating in deep space nine by now but anyway, I'm with octaneman on this. I would go ahead and put the parts in and if it works save the old parts. You probably have something about to go for good on your original boards. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## seoffen (Aug 6, 2012)

How did you fix this issue? I have the same problem with my Visio.


----------

